

OnSwipe Raises, Like, A Million Dollars - PStamatiou
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/12/onswipe/

======
jasonlbaptiste
Really exciting and we get to build out a great vision, but honest truth: this
means a ton more responsibility.

~~~
ttol
Congrats jason! I Believe.

~~~
aditya
Thought I recognized a couple of the investor's names there ;-) did you guys
meet at an HN meetup? gotta love this community!

------
jasonlbaptiste
Fyi, we're hiring (front end and back end). I'm biased towards HN users :).
j@onswipe.com.

~~~
StavrosK
What's your stack like?

~~~
armandososa
So far is PHP on the backend, JS + HTML5 on the client side.

------
daveambrose
As I wrote in the TechCrunch thread:

Congrats Jason and "welcome home" - beer and burger on me at the next Hackers
and Founders! :)

------
kevinelliott
Congrats! Can you give us a hint on what's next for the platform?

------
jazzychad
Congrats, Jason!

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
thanks Chad! We're beyond excited.

~~~
PStamatiou
Lunch is on you next time you're in SF. :)

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
what, why was this downvoted? I'd buy stammy lunch, even if we didn't raise
money. He's the man.

------
joshfraser
I like that extraneous "like" in the title. It like totally cleared things up
and made me feel like I was like totally in high school again.

~~~
code_duck
It's a reference to how Groupon's recent press release, titled "Groupon
Raises, Like, A Billion Dollars'

[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110110006746/en/Grou...](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110110006746/en/Groupon-
Raises-Billion-Dollars)

~~~
joshfraser
ah, got it. thanks

------
bchris4
Congrats!!! So great to see.

------
callmeed
LOVE the new name. I think it's a winner.

Congrats Jason

------
schlichtm
DOMINATE

------
jrbbl
Great Stuff guys!! nice vision, presented very nicely!

